# Typical epic trailer (horns and spiccato strings ftw)



## Grim_Universe (May 13, 2017)

So I decided to compose a bit of commercial music. Want to understand how it will be sold on audiojungle platform and maybe will try to send this to RSM. So what do you think, guys?


----------



## dannymc (May 13, 2017)

the track is nice, if not a bit cliche "the dark knight" sounding. might do well on audiojungle alright. production wise its not there yet for RSM or other trailer libraries to be interested imo. keep at it.

Danny


----------



## Vakhtang (May 13, 2017)

Yeah as it is right now, it's ways better than most of the shit on audiojungle. So it would do fine there.

Mixing is in alright balance too, you wouldn't get it this loud in a smooth manner otherwise.

I however think that you could make this a beast track, especially if you want to send this to some bigger companies. You would have a better shot with some edits.

Some parts have a "serious" trailer feel, but a lot of it gives me a more family/disney movie trailer feel, so you would have to tone that down. It's the spiccatos doing this I think.

Start - 0:30 / 0:49 - 1:01 is a really solid vibe, that should be your foundation. That harmonic change or whatever it is that happens several times is more likely to break the deal, than help it stand out I think. It also kills the constant drive & build energy, but it works well at 1:27 though.

You would need a completely new 3rd part based on those times above. Less constant drums and more heavier hits with space in between so it can breathe more. Similar to this in pacing:


Spoiler








You could have some driving synths doing the ryhthm of the constant percussion instead.

The spiccatos would benefit from being a bit harsher/bigger too, eq some mids of out them. Layer it with synths if they can't go bigger by themselves.

You could balance the choir and have it start with longer notes, end with the short ones and make them mesh with some hits when they do, etc.

Oh and add a sub too if you want, it will add power to it.

All I got right now man.
This is just my view so it might not fit your frame at all and be bullshit, that's cool.

Best,
V


----------



## Grim_Universe (May 13, 2017)

Guys, thank you very much! 
@Vakhtang some of your comments were extremely helpful, thanks! Since I decided to start composing all this "trailer-ish" things I don't feel myself comfortable right now and not familliar with all those techniques, and such comments are very valuable. Thanks again.


----------



## Minko (May 13, 2017)

Eugene, I really like your work. Melody and chord progressions. (also from the White Day pieces you shared earlier if I’m not mistaken). I’m also blown away by the quality (but I’m not a music supervisor/editor). The tracks I bookmarked and really like from RSM have a more darker sound. That would be my only point. Is it completely mixed and mastered yet?

Vakthang, thank you for your reply. I learned a lot.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 14, 2017)

Can't really offer any advice but I really enjoyed that piece.


----------



## sazema (May 15, 2017)

Good track, good mix.


----------



## desert (May 15, 2017)

Great mix and orchestration in the brass!


----------



## will_m (May 16, 2017)

I think for the some of the bigger trailer libraries like RSM it would need to have more weight and perhaps be darker with a more hybrid feel.


----------



## Grim_Universe (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, guys! I will fix all those problems in my future tracks. It lacks weight, you're absolutely right. I wanted to add sub or some kind of bass there, but I didn't want to mess my bass freq range, so I decided to use only bass-heavy drums. I understand now that it's not enough. And composition fits trailer style music incompletely..


----------

